# Problems with BPS 3 1/2" Shell Ejection



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Frustrating as hell, here's my problem:

My Browning 3.5" seems to be ejecting the empties almost straight down, as opposed to a few feet away (bottom ejection). When I stand, they seem to be hitting my foot, when I sit, they seem to be hitting my lap. Sometimes they almost bag me in the family jewels.

I took it apart a little while ago to clean it, and it must have happened then. It seems, no matter what angle I hold it up to, it always seems to be coming straight down, rather than a few feet away.

When I did take it apart last, is when I first noticed it. However, during that time, I DID NOT actually remove the ejection bars. They are kept in place by a pin that I did not remove. So, it would appear that it's not an issue with it being out-of-line or anything. It can't, since it has to be placed precisely, so the pin will go through it.

Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Are you shooting the same shells?it can make a difference between 2 3/4 and 3 1/2...If the gun eject and fire shells i doubt the gun is the problem...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How long have you benn shooting the BPS 3.5? Sometimes it takes a while to get used to the extra long stroke of the pump action 3.5 Alot of people have a problem till they get used to it.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry, I maybe should have been a little more specific...

I have had my BPS for a couple of years now, and I am very familiar with it...

The shells that I have been comparing with are not live shells, but rather, just 2 3/4 plastic caps. I have taken it apart many times before (to clean) and I always finish it by running 3 shells through to make sure everything is running smooth.

It has always been just fine with the plastic caps, until recently. Same goes for 3 1/2" shells as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

How long you had it?? I had the same problem with mine so I traded it off. I could only suggest the same foryou, unlessyou enjoy the recoil and wanna spend at least another $200 on a $550 gun. Mine had the ejector clips worn, according to the gunsmith I brought it to. He told me I'd basically have to get the entire action assembly replaced!!! :eyeroll: Traded it off and never been happier!!! 8)


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i have two BPS, a 10 and a 12 and never had a problem like that and i take apart my gun basicly everytime i use it and never had any problems with it. Are u sure u didnt bend anything??? i kno that the action is sometimes tricky to get out. i guess its kinda hard to help without being there. Are u using Full loads or just empty shells???? full loads go basicly straight down on me but fired hulls eject 5 feet in front of me....

lata, 2d


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Bottom line BUY A 870 Wingmaster and call it good.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

unbeliveable!!!!!!GB4 is the man 8)


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Don't forget it either Canada. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

well sorry if this offends anyone but its a BPS, cant expect much from it


----------

